# Westbranch muskie pictures 2017.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Post your pictures of muskies and a maybe a story behind it...with stats if you want. Would love for the 1st ever caught muskies pictures. I'll start with these 2 beautiful fish.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A couple buddies of mine with their 1st muskies.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## JD123 (Jan 13, 2017)

nice catch. awesome photos!


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Caught these 2, had a 3rd on on shore and went to pick him up to take a picture and he flipped over just enough to hit the water and take off. So must been camera shy. First 2 musky I have caught had a 3rd but no pic.


----------



## DW#81 (Mar 23, 2013)

April 2nd evening bite. Hooked and lost another and had a follow.




  








West Branch 2017




__
DW#81


__
Apr 6, 2017


__
3


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

DW#81 ... now that's an awesome muskie! Nice work.


----------



## Fishin>money (Jul 26, 2016)

I've never fished west branch and have never fished for musky. I've been waiting all winter to try for some musky. Anybody have some basic tips to get me started at west branch?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

What's everyone's thought for sunday will this snow melting ruin the fishing for a few days. Not sure how that lake is effected


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fishin$: there's a seminar Sunday at the Avon Cabelas. 3pm. Mike Mordas from Muskie Train lures is talking.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ill be out their in the morning


----------



## Fishin>money (Jul 26, 2016)

Erieboy thanks so much I'm going to try and go for sure


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Go get em boys...get some muskies and snap some pictures. I'll be out there before sun up sunday.

Tight lines.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

That's not how you hold a muskie. Must learn. That will harm them


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Talking about twisted catfish!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I get it...and I know. It was a couple seconds as I was going to raise her sideways. On release I held her in place for a moment to make sure she was good to go all the while she was wanting to. Thanks for your concern. Trust me I get it.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep..Let me get a beer...And here we go.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I hear ya...knew from the beginning of post that someone would say something.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah wait till someone says I'm taking one home to eat, ohh ..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nada thismorning


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

snag said:


> Yeah wait till someone says I'm taking one home to eat, ohh ..


Already pulled one to see how it does in the smoker...If it's good boy am I not gonna be popular.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh boy .. to dry for the smoker, marinade for the grill so I've heard.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

snag said:


> Oh boy .. to dry for the smoker, marinade for the grill so I've heard.


Sushi


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yumm


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok..Ok good suggestion..I might have to give that a try...Wonder what kind of marinade...Maybe Cajun.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Got this beauty this morning! Had another follow and saw a guy lose one that was bigger...error on net man. 
Throwing a white/chartreuse spinnerbait and saw the follow!! Awesome day with my old man!! Also saw a bald eagle-beautiful!!


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Post your pictures of muskies and a maybe a story behind it...with stats if you want. Would love for the 1st ever caught muskies pictures. I'll start with these 2 beautiful fish.


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> Ok..Ok good suggestion..I might have to give that a try...Wonder what kind of marinade...Maybe Cajun.


Nice fish. Are all ramps open?


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

first musky.....28 1/2"....trolling perch color grandma....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice...and trolling to. Had to be fun! Good job.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wife caught this one today on a rattletrap. Light action rod, 6lb line, she had a blast reeling this 28 incher in.
She'll catch them, but won't touch them, so you get to see me holding her fish


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

triton175 said:


> View attachment 234176
> Wife caught this one today on a rattletrap. Light action rod, 6lb line, she had a blast reeling this 28 incher in.
> She'll catch them, but won't touch them, so you get to see me holding her fish


nice fish...we trolled though that spot as well.....nothing for us.....must have liked her better


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

4/14/17 shore fishing the dam tonight with 3 buddies. My best friend len caught his 1st muskie of the year tonight. He tail hooked it! Epic battle. But it gets better...roughly 30 minutes later he tail hooks another one! Mind you my boy is 6' 4" and is pretty strong...he was flat out done. Lol! Both fish were 38" 39" and around 14-16 pounds...fighting a muskie backwards is something that you may want to try once...but twice...awesome! We fished 3 long hours on those rocks with 2 muskies and few lost eyes...nice night but a little 2 calm with the weather for me...lure was a scatter rap minnow. My thinking was since the lure is so light that when the muskies took a swipe and missed the lure just swirled and snagged their tail.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Had another buddy out on his boat and he nailed home this muskie.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

By the way...heard a fish story tonight about 2 guys walking back from the north end with 8 muskies in a wagon bragging about they got their limit! Whatever! Limit is 1 per fishermen per day at the branch. These 2 individuals were told they were in the wrong and scurried on their way...wish I was the one who saw this...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That's so f'ed up


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

My buddy and I both caught one each yesterday in mid 20's range. Both were caught in the first hour we were there and nothing for the other 8 hours.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone have tips for night fishing on westbranch. Thinking about taking bass boat out all night long and casting for Muskie. Would shallow end of lake be better for night fishing ? Lure choices ? I'm a very good fisherman just always get skunked on night fishing trips and starting to wonder why.


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

8 muskies!? I fished there for Friday and Saturday for about 6 hours each and only had one hit. It stayed on for about 3 seconds before coming off. Just came up to the top after hitting my bucktail in about 3 FOW up on a main lake point.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Had another buddy out on his boat and he nailed home this muskie.


Thanks for posting. Can almost see you on the dam in the background, somewhere over there! This little guy was a fighter, really feisty, stronger than some much larger. As soon as he came close to surfacing or saw us in the boat, he'd shoot out to deeper water and peel a bunch of line, several times. Got the hooks out, took a quick pic, and as soon as I set him back in the water, took off like a rocket. Perch #10 X-Rap. Also picked up a 19.5" eater size jack Walleye about an hour later on a perch #12 jointed deep Husky Jerk. A well-fed fish... the fillets were really thick for its' size. Fun night, good times.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

smallie slammer said:


> Does anyone have tips for night fishing on westbranch. Thinking about taking bass boat out all night long and casting for Muskie. Would shallow end of lake be better for night fishing ? Lure choices ? I'm a very good fisherman just always get skunked on night fishing trips and starting to wonder why.


I'm planning on doing a lot more evening/night fishing out there this season, and I'd have to say that lighting is essential, #1 for me, especially when casting. LED bow and side flood lights, so you can see what and where you're casting. That lake gets really dark, as there are no houses around it and not much ambient light from shore. I recently installed a bow light which helps a lot, and have side lights on order. Have to be able to see the shore, cover, target area and lure, to make accurate casts and minimize snags and backlashes. The lights also seem to attract some baitfish and add a little reflection/flash to the lures.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Backtracking a couple weeks (finally got the pic)... 1st Muskie of 2017 on the 1st trip out of the year. Not a bad start. It had some battle scars... something much larger tried taking a bite out of it! It completely inhaled the lure head/lip first. (I was thinking... Really have to hurry up and release it before washing ashore onto the dam!) Once again, perch X-Rap.


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

29" trolling on a rapala shadow rap 4/14/7


----------

